# Schmitty's is closed!



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Did you guys from the Fargo area hear about this? I just got a letter in the mail from them saying that they have decided to close the meat processing in Davenport.

What a bummer! Class act and class people down there. Now who am I going to use around here?


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Hey Rude, I stopped by the Dakota Sausage Kitchen in Eagle Run and he did some of the processing for Schmitty's. I tried some of his jekey and sausage and was a lot like Schmitty's I thought and he can put cheese in the beef sticks etc. They will be taking deer this fall so check them out and let me know what you think...


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Will they actually take the whole deer or will they only take in trim??


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Eric,

I will stop by there today after work and see what the dealeo is. Give me an excuse for swinging in to the Lodge there too!

What do you think of your neighbors water fountain/volcano? He is a good buddy of mine, name is Shawn. I told him we need to set up a propane burst to it every half an hour like in Vegas and shoot flame with the water!

Can you see it from your place?

David


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Not sure on what they take but they seemed real nice and their steaks were good too.

David: Those guys worked hard on that waterfall and since we are backyard neighblors I have seen the rock but not the waterfall part of it. We have been meaning to come over and see it but usually end up having a beer with our neighbors and never get too far down the street. We have met Shawn a few times and they are nice people and their youngest daughter has brought our little dog home a few times when she has gotten out.....nice people.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I will see about them processing deer and if they take the whole thing or cuts.

I still say that shooting flame would be really cool!


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Dakota Sausage Kitchen used to be in Davenport also and just opened in Eagle Run recently. I've been taking my venison to them for years for sausage, jerkey and sticks and have been very happy. At the old place they only took trim but am not sure about the new location.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

That's a shame, they did a hella job processing deer for me in the past. Good service, good product, at even a better price.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I stopped by there last night and talked to Matt I think it was...nope...only cuts...no bones.

Really nice guy though...even offered to show me how to cut up a deer. All my buddies do their own cutting so I should learn too. I will probably take mine there though. Really nice guy.

Standing there talking to him made me go back out to the truck for my wallet and buy a whole bunch of stuff though....you just can't beat that smell.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Where is this place?

Do they take goose breasts to make into sticks and jerky?Going to Sask. in a month.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

KEN W said:


> Where is this place?
> 
> Do they take goose breasts to make into sticks and jerky?Going to Sask. in a month.


"Meats by John and Wayne" takes breasts. I had them make a couple different kinds of sticks for me. AWESOME. If you are interested, go there and buy some of their beef sticks. The goose sticks taste similar to that, but better IMO. It's right by Home Depot.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Where is this place?
> 
> Do they take goose breasts to make into sticks and jerky?Going to Sask. in a month.


It is in the Plaza going South on 17 (sheyenne) towards Horace on the right (West) side of the road. Right by Hooligans bar. I know you know where that is! 

A buddy of mine had a difficulty with John and Wayne and never went there again. Something about a 300.00 bill for hamburger... 

Anyways...this place is on my way home and they were very friendly and accomodating.


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

I dont know about john and waynes place but hooligans is a pretty nice joint.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Actually I haven't been down that way yet.......Hooligan's Bar :beer:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Over the years I've used Casselton Cold Storage, John and Wayne Meats,
and Prime Cut.

All three make very good sausage. I would recommend John and Waynes "Hunter Sausage" recipe if you like some thing with a little kick!!

Casselton makes a great sausage with cheese in it!! I can't remember if it was a cheddar or jalepeno though, but do remember that it was great!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm also a big fan of meats by john and wayne, stuff is good! i love the pepper sticks with cheese and spicey sausage rings. It isn't cheap but i'm not sure if other places are. I'm going to have to try a couple because lord knows I plan on being pits deep in goose meat soon :beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Yup, they will take any meant you bring in and do what you want with it.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Also if you ever wanna travel North to Forks, L&M Meats IMO is the best place in the area.


----------



## sioux (Mar 3, 2006)

I was in there a few days ago. They are going to have a full venison menu out for processing soon. Only cuts no bones. Also in that same complex is Goodfellas Pizza, nice little bar in there as well, beer tv's etc. Great Pizza, buddy of mine owns it (a fellow hunter). Check them out.

Good luck to everyone this season!

-Sioux


----------

